# Minerals



## LonesomeDoveRanch (Sep 20, 2012)

Yesterday I was surfing the web looking for a new brand of minerals. I came across this company "CountrySide Organics."What are your thoughts?








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too little copper and selenium.


----------



## LonesomeDoveRanch (Sep 20, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> Too little copper and selenium.


Just for reference, how much copper and selenium should there be in the minerals?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Copper needs to be at least 1800ppm.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Yes copper is low. General rule of the thumb is that copper needs to be 1500ppm and up. I feed a mineral with 2500ppm copper. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Cade what are you using?


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

nancy d said:


> Cade what are you using?


Cargill Right Now Onyx. Isnt that the copper content in Onyx?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## LonesomeDoveRanch (Sep 20, 2012)

I got an email from Kevin Fletcher from CountrySide Organics. The copper amount on the website is wrong its 3,000 ppm. Attaching the right info.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

LonesomeDoveRanch said:


> I got an email from Kevin Fletcher from CountrySide Organics. The copper amount on the website is wrong its 3,000 ppm. Attaching the right info.


The first thing I look at is the high IRON. That is WAY too much iron. The iron stops the absorbing of the copper. Iron should be only 1.50ppm or no iron. I think I would stay away from that mineral

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Kelp supplies trace amounts of minerals, so you can't really count on that as a mineral. 

I would steer clear from that. You want a mineral with chelated minerals that are easily used by the body. This one doesn't have them. The iron is high, as mentioned. I don't like copper sulphate as a source of copper.


----------

